# French Toast w/ fresh strawberry syrup! Foamheart



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2016)

I got in  some MORE berries! Thats 5 flats so far this year. I know I have not been that good this year.

So not sure where this would go, I consider it a breakfast but we had it for supper, but its really a dessert!

I took a cup of the fresh strawberries sugared 'em and put them in a sauce pan, the sugar and heat drew out some of the juices making a fresh sweet strawberry syrup for lack of a better term.

I used a pie plate, dissolved sugar in heavy cream, whipped in two fresh eggs and a cap of vanilla. A basic custard.

I found (Never seen or heard of it as loaf bread before) Some thick sliced Hawaiian Loaf Bread and let it soak up that good custard.

Slowly fried the bread and.... well a picture is better.













IMG_6975.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 17, 2016






I am sure a real chef could make it much more visually appealing, but he couldn't make it taste better.

I would not have posted this had it not been so over the top! 

Denny's ain't got nothin on me!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 17, 2016)

Now I could take a bowl of that bout now !  Dang it Foam, that looks awesome !


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow.    I could eat a big bowl of that


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Now I could take a bowl of that bout now ! Dang it Foam, that looks awesome !





c farmer said:


> Wow. I could eat a big bowl of that


Guys I don't have a good enough command of the English language to tell you how good that was. Totally amazing.

Last night it was a strawberry cucumber tomato onion salad with a champagne Strawberry vinegarette. I am having so much fun! And it was pretty dang tastee too! 

Just think what we could do had ever been trained?


----------



## b-one (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks tasty,I'm going to the fridge for some of our half rotted berries now!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks good. Local Strawberries are still a month out in the North. I will be partaking soon...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty,I'm going to the fridge for some of our half rotted berries now!


Thank you, I can't express how good it was.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. Local Strawberries are still a month out in the North. I will be partaking soon...JJ


Thank you Chef.... Lets see that's 7 and 1/2 gallons of strawberries processed so far.

Chef, its totally awesome. But I am guessing you already know that. And I was totally blown away with the champagne strawberry vinegarette.

Just things I have never personally had occassion to try before...... Its all just too much fun. The only mistake so far was the strawberry bread pudding, used the sweetened spent pulp from the jelly and it was just too much liquid, and my bread had too much hydration going for it.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2016)

I would shovel in a plate or two of that stuff just to make me happy...   Since you were on the topic of schoolin'....   Did you attend some culinary school too ??   Maybe you was an instructor....  You surely do put up some "indepth" recipes my friend....  I'm sure I gain weight just readin' them...


----------



## foamheart (Apr 18, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> I would shovel in a plate or two of that stuff just to make me happy...   Since you were on the topic of schoolin'....   Did you attend some culinary school too ??   Maybe you was an instructor....  You surely do put up some "indepth" recipes my friend....  I'm sure I gain weight just readin' them...


Nope, no cookin school I just stayed in a lot of kitchens and always enjoyed an open mind. I have traveled a lot and so seen somethings I think unusual by my standards and naturally one thing leads to another. LOL everytime I think I have a great idea, I google it and someone has always tried doing it before which usually assists me in my experiment.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 18, 2016)

This is not good for my low carb diet.  Point!! b


----------



## foamheart (Apr 18, 2016)

Strawberries are good for you. Nothing with them in it can hurt you in anyway. Friend in High School melted Exlax and dipped strawberries. She brought 'em for the football team, but some how ended up in the teachers lounge. They were all back at work the next day bright eyed and bushy tailed. My friend, she had to wait two weeks to come back.....LOL Chocolate was banned at school.


----------



## tropics (Apr 19, 2016)

Kevin that does look tasty,My wife would love that 

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Apr 19, 2016)

Do I smell brownie points a commin from the bride?


----------



## whistech (Apr 20, 2016)

Kevin, another delicious meal from The Bayou Country!      Great Job.


----------



## tropics (Apr 20, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Do I smell brownie points a commin from the bride?


If I show her this you will,have to find another flat for $3.00 LOL

Richie


----------



## disco (Apr 22, 2016)

Definitely a sweet treat, Foam!

Disco


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 22, 2016)

That is worth every calorie. Wow.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 22, 2016)

whistech said:


> Kevin, another delicious meal from The Bayou Country!      Great Job.


Thank you Arlie, man when ya got sweet berries laying around its hard not to make something good.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 22, 2016)

tropics said:


> If I show her this you will,have to find another flat for $3.00 LOL
> 
> Richie


It doesn't take but a little to make the syrup. And its goes on everything. I mean you could pour that syrup over stinkweed and sell it.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 22, 2016)

Disco said:


> Definitely a sweet treat, Foam!
> 
> Disco


It was a wonderful brunch..........


bauchjw said:


> That is worth every calorie. Wow.


Its all natural strawberries, low calories, lots of vitamins (those that are hard to find sources of), antioxidents, digestive aiding ezymines, etc etc etc..... A cup of strawberries a day is way healthier than an apple. Decreases the risk of diabetes thru natural blood sugar regulation, loaded with ..... well they are good for you.

They sure are a good way to take vitamins!


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 22, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> It was a wonderful brunch..........
> 
> 
> Its all natural strawberries, low calories, lots of vitamins (those that are hard to find sources of), antioxidents, digestive aiding ezymines, etc etc etc..... A cup of strawberries a day is way healthier than an apple. Decreases the risk of diabetes thru natural blood sugar regulation, loaded with ..... well they are good for you.
> ...


Hehe, you sound exactly like my dad! When we picked strawberries we'd always eat them with sour cream and  brown sugar or with brown sugar and cream on moms sponge cake. To this day he claims it's good for you! Then again he's well into his 70s and going strong!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 23, 2016)

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=32


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 23, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=32



Haha, no Sir, I had no doubt about the nutrition on the berries. It's all the extra sugar, cream, and stuff in the sweet cake it gets piled on. I love it and my family eats it now (nothing as amazing as what you put together), but we always have fun with my dad because he ignores everything else and focuses on the fruit involved. He swears apple pie is nothing but good for you because it's almost all apples. I didn't mean for this to be judgmental or critical.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 23, 2016)

No no no.... no offense, over fruit?  LOL

We forget our grade school knowledge about how good fruit is and Strawberries are one of the ones at the top of the list.

Its surprizing they are so good for you, They should be illegal, immoral, fattening and cause cancer! Everything else I ever liked fit in one of those catagories!


----------

